# Free burgers & hot dogs at Harbor View Marine



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Harbor View Marine on Barrancas is having an In the Water boat Show this Saturday, June 23rd. Free boat rides, free lunch! I hope to see some of ya all there!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Any idea of the types of boats that they are giving tours?


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Do they have a parts dept? I need some spark plug wires.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Nautic Star bay boats 19 & 2110, Nautic Star center consoles, 20' and maybe 22. Sweet water pontoon 20', and some Bayliners. And yep, we got a huge parts dept. come by or call our parts dept at 850-453-3435

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Harbor View is a pretty good place. Im not affilliated with them but when I was looking for a shift rod linkage for an outboard and they didnt have the part, they called around and sent me to someone else who did. Sending me to their competetors is good customer service...good on them. Ill most likely stop down there today.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Can I just come down and get some free chow and give Daryl a hard time?


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Guys if you have never used them you need to check them out.I use them they are great people lot of help and the parts dept. is huge.Two of the tec's have been great to me helping me solve problems.And Reba in the parts is awesome she knows her parts.They will be a great help to you and your marine problems.

Thanks Harbor View

Iam not paid to say this just cold hard facts


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I keep my boat there, they have a good crew and a substantial parts department. 

They have stepped up their game over the past year.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anybody go?


----------

